# Sag bay Geiger Rd area



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Water is VERY LOW. opening day will nightmare if you don't Pre scout.
bring spare props.
It is horrible out there.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

mi duckdown said:


> Water is VERY LOW. opening day will nightmare if you don't Pre scout.
> bring spare props.
> It is horrible out there.


its been low for 10 years now...


----------



## alpena black dog (Oct 28, 2011)

Speaking of Geiger Rd. area, what ever happened with the guys that were caught with way to many Red Heads last fall?


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Don't know, don't care. was just a heads up. Do what you want out there, I guess.???


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't goose hunt the bay, but that being said it sounds like I'd better get out there. Haven't been since bow fishing some time ago and it sure sounds from posts on here like it has gotten a lot worse. Didn't think we were THAT far behind after the last rainy week but apparently was wrong. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> its been low for 10 years now...


Not this low and getting worse.This looks to be like some of the 60's.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

duckbuster2 said:


> Not this low and getting worse.This looks to be like some of the 60's.


kinda what my dad said. hadn't seen it this low since the 60s.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I have a place on Sand Point and took a walk over to the south shore that looks out on Wildfowl Bay....I haven't seen the water this low since I bought the place in 1985.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Damn Al Gore and his global warming already! 

My records for the bay show the last "decent" water levels I hunted in were in '97, and that wasn't even great. But at least I could get into quite a few spots on both sides. I haven't been this summer, but I can see it now based on what you guys are saying. Still will be hunting...just means my canoe or the puddler, or both, will be getting a workout this year.


----------



## Spartan_dude (Sep 9, 2011)

I had issues getting my 16footer out of Geiger on Saturday after getting to the end of the channel and taking a look at the conditions I turned around (not worth a prop IMO). In my limited time hunting 8+ years or so (I now feel old after righting that) with college limiting time afield/on water I have never seen it this bad. Rocks were always a issue but knowing where you wanted to go avoidable not so much now. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

MB hyper drive......"hit it and hold it"! ........................Come on 
Smoke


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

smoke said:


> MB hyper drive......"hit it and hold it"! ........................Come on
> Smoke


meanwhile, spitting $225 outa your pocket about every 100 yrds.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

smoke said:


> MB hyper drive......"hit it and hold it"! ........................Come on
> Smoke


I should have taken pics of us in Canada. There are times that works and there are times that makes it a lot worse..  We were to worried about spending the night to take pictures at the time but afterwords we all agreed it was picture worthy.

You would be surprised how far you can make it on dry ground with a surface drive.:lol:


----------



## ggrybas (Mar 11, 2005)

Well at least we can hopefully get those barges moving that are stuck in the Miss. River. Bet a lot of our water is headed there.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

one word...airboat! :yikes: Did I actually say that? After I slammed them so bad for years here? Hate the damn things, but they will go "where no boat has gone before" :lol:


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

ggrybas said:


> Well at least we can hopefully get those barges moving that are stuck in the Miss. River. Bet a lot of our water is headed there.


Not sure that's a big of a problem as some people seem to think. I have relatives there that have been experiencing their lowest water levels in their wetland areas for 10+ years. Where my father in law used to use a boat to get to hunting grounds now they can wear shoes. They are not far west of Venice where the Mississippi eventually spills out and about 40 minutes from Grand Isle. A lot of their good fresh water marsh lands have been replaced by salt water killing the natIve fresh water plants because there is no fresh water coming in to keep the salt water from backfilling in. 

Water shortage is not unique to our area. 

Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

smoke said:


> MB hyper drive......"hit it and hold it"! ........................Come on
> Smoke


Won't do you any good in the sand,will just eat up your prop.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

duckbuster2 said:


> Won't do you any good in the sand,


Neither will an airboat sometimes.....been there done that.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

duckbuster2 said:


> Won't do you any good in the sand,will just eat up your prop.


 If the water is less than 3" over the sand I may have an issue but if it's 2-3" over the sand bottom I can get there.................just might not make it back. 

I run over sand all the time in the river I live on and it isn't much over 2" over the bars that are about 100 yards long. But I do agree it will eat up a prop quicker than anything else. Especialy turning at 4450 rpms! :lol: 
Good luck 
Smoke

PS you could always walk out from there to the islands? Float your decoys behind you and take off hoofing it!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

smoke said:


> ...PS you could always walk out from there to the islands? Float your decoys behind you and take off hoofing it!


For gosh sakes Smoke SHHHHH :shhh: Don't give away all of my secrets to the cyber scouts :lol: 

Right Wavie? We goin gator huntin over in dem islands sometime this year


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

alpena black dog said:


> Speaking of Geiger Rd. area, what ever happened with the guys that were caught with way to many Red Heads last fall?


Any one happen to know the names of these clowns, I have a funny suspicion about that whole thing


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

bowhuntordie said:


> Any one happen to know the names of these clowns, I have a funny suspicion about that whole thing


 
There probably not going to be out there legally at least this season. I would bet their hunting priveliges have been revoked a couple years. Idiots.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

just ducky said:


> For gosh sakes Smoke SHHHHH :shhh: Don't give away all of my secrets to the cyber scouts :lol:
> 
> Right Wavie? We goin gator huntin over in dem islands sometime this year


Shazam! Bags are packed.


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/118112

The photo in the link here shows my property on the bay. In 1997 used park the boat under the tree at the end of the red arrow. The yellow outline was where the water came upto.

The canal just north of the tree in the picture the water at the very end is only 13" deep this year. Just potoons make it out. I feel bad for all those other houses that spent money on seawalls and extra cash when the purchased their homes to have waterfront property and now have weed, para's and cattail front property.

Canoes, Yaks, Airboats will do well on the Bay marshes this year. Jon boat users are going to find the spots they got into last year aren't happening this year.

Blacklab77


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

bowhuntordie said:


> Any one happen to know the names of these clowns, I have a funny suspicion about that whole thing


I think this is the report from the DNR about that incident...Don't know the final outcome however...

*COs Bob Hobkirk and Seth Rhodea teamed up to check waterfowl hunters by boat in Huron County. On the second check of the day, the COs contacted two hunters who had 25 ducks in their possession, 20 of those birds being redheads. When asked why they had shot so many ducks, the hunters said they did not get to hunt very much and were making up for lost time. Both hunters were ticketed for their overlimits and had their firearms seized. Before the day was finished, two additional hunting groups were contacted with overlimits of redheads, two subjects were in possession of lead shot and a blind was checked where the subjects were in possession of unidentifiable birds. Seven tickets were issued for the day, 27 birds were seized and 51 rounds of lead were taken. The only downfall to the day was that the weather had gotten so bad that the COs were unable to make it by water to where they had launched their patrol boat. With assistance from local deputies, the boat was picked up at a different launch.*


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I have been out of geiger rd about 4 times this summer bowfishing. If you got a go devil, long tail, airboat you will have no problems. A small jon boat with outboard may be a pain until you get to deeper water to navigate. Really shallow around the islands. I crossed a couple sand bars on the airboat getting to a few places shooting stranded carps around some of the islands. Honestly in my summer shooting adventures the entire bay shoreline from wigwam to the tip of the thumb is overall pretty low. Cant say its much worse than last couple seasons though.

Smoke can hold his motor wide open and go like hell until you smash that one rock you dont see just under the water. Been down that road with my airboat, jon boat, and pontoon. I have filled many a hull with water. Geiger Sebawing Q see wig wam and pinny have some hidden dangers now slightly under the water. Be safe out there.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

> Speaking of Geiger Rd. area, what ever happened with the guys that were caught with way to many Red Heads last fall?


Seem to remember a slap on the wrist fine wise. $100 a bird or something but they did have their truck, boat, decoys and guns confiscated.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

mi duckdown said:


> Water is VERY LOW. opening day will nightmare if you don't Pre scout.
> bring spare props.
> It is horrible out there.


What were you doing out there? Everyone knows you hunt geese in the fields and SGAs. Your wasting your time out there! Lol


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

limige said:


> Seem to remember a slap on the wrist fine wise. $100 a bird or something but they did have their truck, boat, decoys and guns confiscated.


Actually more like $2750 each ($2,000 of which was for restitution) and loss of licenses for two years. Boat and truck were not confiscated and their guns were returned by the court.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Really. Read one in outdoor news and thought that was it. Now I'm gonna dig and see if I can find it. Glad they got what was coming


Actually I think outdoor news stated they had to pay $2700 but didn't say if that was total or per bird. I thought it was total.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Total per man. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

That's what I thought. At 20 birds over that's $150 a bird. I think they got off easy. Especially since they got their guns back.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

It's a known fact that many judges/prosecutors do not believe fish and game laws are REAL laws, and give people a break. I remember at CWAC one year DNR CO's told about one judge who threw out a poaching case, saying something like "I have murders, rapes, robberies, coming to me every day, and you bring me someone who shot a deer out of season? Case dismissed!" Sad but true fact of the legal system.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

The water level of Lake Superior is 1 inch lower than the level of one year ago, while Lake Michigan-Huron is 11 inches lower than its level of a year ago. Lakes St. Clair, Erie, and Ontario are 11, 13, and 12 inches, respectively, lower than their levels of a year ago. Over the next month, Lake Superior is forecasted to remain near its current level, while Lake Michigan-Huron is expected to fall 2 inches. The water levels of Lakes St. Clair, Erie and Ontario are forecasted to fall 6, 5, and 3 inches, respectively, over the next thirty days. See our Daily Levels web page for more water level information


----------



## ghhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

Was just out of Geiger this afternoon with my mud buddy and I definately wont be going some of the places this year with it that I had no trouble going last year. Like Smoke said earlier, getting there would probably happen but getting back is another story. Anyone with regular outboard will be really limited as to where they can go. (Starting to think I shoulda bought an airboait instead of the MB.)


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

just ducky said:


> It's a known fact that many judges/prosecutors do not believe fish and game laws are REAL laws, and give people a break. I remember at CWAC one year DNR CO's told about one judge who threw out a poaching case, saying something like "I have murders, rapes, robberies, coming to me every day, and you bring me someone who shot a deer out of season? Case dismissed!" Sad but true fact of the legal system.


 
I know a guy who screwed up went early goose hunting the day before it was supposed to open a few years ago near big rapids. Funny story on how the CO messed with them a little too. Anyway the judge had no idea of the fines or federal laws regarding this matter so he fined them what a turkey cost in the super market for every illegal goose killed. They made out less than 100 bucks for the entire group. No suspended lincence or held guns nothing. I couldnt believe it.


----------



## ghhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

sswhitelightning said:


> I know a guy who screwed up went early goose hunting the day before it was supposed to open a few years ago near big rapids. Funny story on how the CO messed with them a little too. Anyway the judge had no idea of the fines or federal laws regarding this matter so he fined them what a turkey cost in the super market for every illegal goose killed. They made out less than 100 bucks for the entire group. No suspended lincence or held guns nothing. I couldnt believe it.


Whats the funny story?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm interested...... Can't intro a story like that and not follow through. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

ghhunter said:


> Whats the funny story?


He was pretending to be a nosey local. And they told him to get lost more than once and to stop trying to steal stuff out of thier trucks or he would get his butt beat. He had his ticket book ready and backup when they came back to the truck again for more rounds of ammo. Thats the summary of what happend. Idiots.


----------



## ghhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

sswhitelightning said:


> He was pretending to be a nosey local. And they told him to get lost more than once and to stop trying to steal stuff out of thier trucks or he would get his butt beat. He had his ticket book ready and backup when they came back to the truck again for more rounds of ammo. Thats the summary of what happend. Idiots.


Nice... I knew some guys that had somthing like that happen to them fishing. They were spearing suckers a few days before the season opened a couple of years ago and ran into a couple of people netting suckers. Well they start BSing and the guys that are spearing tell one of the guys that is netting(which was legal) that they knew the spearing season isnt open and wanted to check the area out (see who was there) abit before they started. Well, everyone goes there way and about 10 minutes later the one of the guys that was netting suckers came back with his badge and grabbed everyones spears and ID's and everyone spearing got a ticket. :lol:


----------

